# Cadet related websites



## CADPAT SOLDIER (18 Mar 2005)

A new website is being built by a member of this forum "www.cadettips.com " and is being set up as a unoffical "Help " page ( and at personal expense to the builder I might add ) so as my poll says do you think the market for cadets "help " websites is already overcrowded?


----------



## cpl-cam (18 Mar 2005)

Well, now I look like a shameless self promoter.
As you'll all notice, the sites not up yet, the cheque's in the mail


----------



## CADPAT SOLDIER (22 Mar 2005)

Ok the sitee is up and there is a open invation for some submissions  check it out www.cadettips.com


----------



## patt (22 Mar 2005)

www.cadet-world.com


----------



## cpl-cam (22 Mar 2005)

patty said:
			
		

> www.cadet-world.com



Well who hasnt heard of cadet world? But they're a forum, I'm not.


----------



## Jonny Boy (11 May 2005)

out of all the cadet forums i have seen this one would have to be the best. people don't post stupid things and if they do it is corrected right away.


----------



## Burrows (11 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> out of all the cadet forums i have seen this one would have to be the best. people don't post stupid things and if they do it is corrected right away.



Thanks for the compliments -Hutch-   Its all because of our great members with heads on their shoulders.

Cam,
Nice unique layout keep up the good work.


----------

